

Why Siri Is a Google Killer - rmah
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2011/10/28/why-siri-is-a-google-killer/

======
hotdox
This article is lame:

Siri has personality - it is usual AAPL bullshit.

It’s true Google has experience in the voice rec space and doing some simple
voice apps but they do not have the personality and AI of Siri and that will
be very difficult to copy - Main part of Siri AI is Wolfram
Alfa(<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=who+is+lukes+father>) back end.
Everyone who can pay to Wolfram can copy this. Google has more competence and
experience in AI than Apple.

Yet, the biggest advantage over any other voice application out there today,
and the apps still to be developed, is the massive data Siri is now and will
continue to collect in the next 2 years. - Google has google voice. Google
voice works in many languages, not only in English. It works everywhere from
browser since 2009

------
gerggerg
google what killer? all of google? he must be joking, or not know what google
is.

i need people to read my article, so i'll put 'google killer' in the title
then i'll have some bullet points, job accomplished.

